# Red Coris Wrasse



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I bought a Red Coris Wrasse from IPU during the boxing week sale. Since then, he's been staying under the sand and wouldn't come out...Also, tank has a lid so no way he could jump out either.

I only have a pair of Ocellaris Clownfish, 1 firefish goby, and 1 Coral Beauty Angel. None of them seems to be on the aggressive side to scare away the wrasse.

What should I do at this point? Should I just wait and assume that it is still alive, or start digging up the sand bed? I mean it's been 12 days since it's been down there. I asked IPU and they said it's normal, but I don't know if that's the case for being down that long.

Thanks.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

When u dropped it in the tank. Was the lights on? Are there hidig place for it to sleep or feel safe?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ya, light was on. I have around 2" sand bed for it to stay in, and no aggressive around...

Should i leave lights off for a few days? I have no corals.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

My mystery wrasse is still fairly shy around me. Any sudden movements send it hiding back in its pvc pipe. It takes a while for them to get used to their environment. I believe it has yet to gets own territory. 
Itll become your friend when it recognizes you as a food source. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL i had to ask jandl about this my richmond wrass was under for 3 weeks 1 time lol


----------



## kevinng65 (Jun 22, 2012)

He finally came out :bigsmile: but still very shy, always hides around the rock.


----------

